# CANADA - Wildcamping Adventure begins tomorrow



## Stanski (Oct 12, 2016)

*CANADA - Wildcamping Adventure (halfway through)*

We have arrived in Halifax, Nova Scotia, and will be meeting our RV tomorrow afternoon at 2pm.

The fun part of this adventure is that it has taken us 3weeks to get to here, (a long story) using planes, trains, cars and busses touring around Ontario, Quebec, New Brunswick and a little of Nova Scotia.
Another fun part is that we do not know what type of RV we are getting.  Our hire was the turn up and get whatever was available option - so fingers crossed.

Weather is getting colder, at night it has got to 4 degrees, daytime has been nice 18 to 25 degrees.

Had to swop shorts for jeans for first time yesterday, chilly wind caused by hurricane.

Just off to see what cruise ships are in the harbour, a lot diverted here from Florida yesterday.

We'll let you know how we get on later in the week once we get wifi again.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 12, 2016)

Stanski said:


> We have arrived in Halifax, Nova Scotia, and will be meeting our RV tomorrow afternoon at 2pm.
> 
> The fun part of this adventure is that it has taken us 3weeks to get to here, (a long story) using planes, trains, cars and busses touring around Ontario, Quebec, New Brunswick and a little of Nova Scotia.
> Another fun part is that we do not know what type of RV we are getting.  Our hire was the turn up and get whatever was available option - so fingers crossed.
> ...



I'm more than a little jealous Stan. My daughter has been to Nova Scotia and loved it.


----------



## delicagirl (Oct 12, 2016)

do keep us informed  and plenty of piccies please


----------



## Makzine (Oct 12, 2016)

Will be watching in envy as we're looking to go next year to visit the kids.  So have a safe journey and do keep us all updated when possible :wave:


----------



## martinr (Oct 12, 2016)

just come back from Nove Scota end of a two week road trip over canada last 4 days in Nova Scota Quite roads great people will be good colours at this time spent most of the time in Mahone Bay area Stunning you will love it.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 12, 2016)

Hope you have a good time,folks lived in gault after ww2 but came back early fiftys,most of our extended family stayed around toronto.


----------



## Geraldine (Oct 13, 2016)

Should still be beautiful with the fall out there, we have been to Canada in October and it was pretty awesome.
Did you have problems with the Eta by any chance?
Lots of comments about it on Trip advisor ,Forums ,Canada, Eta 
Cheers
David


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 13, 2016)

Sounds great, wish I was there. Share some pics of your trip soon.


----------



## mossypossy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Risky business*

All they had left


----------



## christine (Oct 13, 2016)

Sounds so very exciting! Looking forward to photos and reports (please!!!)


----------



## spigot (Oct 13, 2016)

Stanski said:


> We have arrived in Halifax, Nova Scotia, and will be meeting our RV tomorrow afternoon at 2pm.
> 
> The fun part of this adventure is that it has taken us 3weeks to get to here, (a long story) using planes, trains, cars and busses touring around Ontario, Quebec, New Brunswick and a little of Nova Scotia.
> Another fun part is that we do not know what type of RV we are getting.  Our hire was the turn up and get whatever was available option - so fingers crossed.
> ...




I'm green with envy!  

Have a great time.


----------



## izwozral (Oct 13, 2016)

Nice one Stanski, hope you have a blast. Take plenty of piccies please.


----------



## Stanski (Oct 13, 2016)

*Toronto family*



trevskoda said:


> .......  most of our extended family stayed around toronto.



Hi Trevskoda, would you like us to call in on them for you?
Hope you finished the build of the MH.  We are scheduled to be in your area next May for a wedding - hope to call in for a cuppa.
Say hello to all the family.


----------



## Stanski (Oct 13, 2016)

*eTA - minor gremlin*



Geraldine said:


> ......  Did you have problems with the Eta by any chance?
> Lots of comments about it on Trip advisor ,Forums ,Canada, Eta
> Cheers
> David



The only glitch was when I used first Credit Card, it wasn't accepted, struggled with what to do, then tried again with another and all went well.
Biggest problem was the system does not tell you much about the failure cause so it becomes awkward.
Filling the form also a tad odd as it asks questions you cannot easily answer.

At airport no problems with passport linked to it.

We went through Montreal to get to Toronto and had no problems.


----------



## Stanski (Oct 13, 2016)

mossypossy said:


> All they had left...


 Ha ha - we'll find out in 3hrs.
Have you got yer engine in and working?


----------



## Stanski (Oct 13, 2016)

Robmac said:


> I'm more than a little jealous Stan. My daughter has been to Nova Scotia and loved it.


Hope all is good Rob, yes it is a nice country - but bloody big.  Everyone has a pleasant attitude and welcoming approach.  Met only 1 miserable bloke, a receptionist in a hotel, from his hair I guess he had a fallout with his boyfriend that morning.  I only wanted to use the toilet.

The colours of the trees is quite stunning, and it is brilliant to see nigh-on every house design is different.

We have been staying with different people using AirBnB, also Motels, Gites and 1 Hotel (for Wed Anny) and experienced many types of character from a logger now farmer, to lady who manages world travel on tall ships for school kids.  

Will try to write up a story over next few weeks


----------



## Stanski (Oct 13, 2016)

christine said:


> .... Looking forward to photos and reports (please!!!)



We have a few photos on iPad, but most on camera.  As we move on from here we shall use iPad more.

I will attempt to construct a story over the next few days and describe our adventure for you.


----------



## Stanski (Oct 13, 2016)

Makzine said:


> Will be watching in envy as we're looking to go next year to visit the kids.  So have a safe journey and do keep us all updated when possible :wave:



Where do the kids live?
Our provisional plan is to go S of Halifax, then N to Cape Breton, W to Prince Edward Island, then over into New Brunswic, move N to above Quebec City and meander down SW to Toronto via Ottawa area.


----------



## Stanski (Oct 13, 2016)

phillybarbour said:


> .... Share some pics of your trip soon.



Will put photos up over next few days.


----------



## mossypossy (Oct 13, 2016)

Stanski said:


> Ha ha - we'll find out in 3hrs.
> Have you got yer engine in and working?



Yes, all good again, the past is but a distant memory.


----------



## Makzine (Oct 13, 2016)

Stanski said:


> Where do the kids live?
> Our provisional plan is to go S of Halifax, then N to Cape Breton, W to Prince Edward Island, then over into New Brunswic, move N to above Quebec City and meander down SW to Toronto via Ottawa area.



They are in Toronto at present but looking to move to London just outside next year :wave:


----------



## Stanski (Oct 16, 2016)

*CANADA - Day 1 to 3 using RV*

Day 0, left Halifax at 3pm, got lost for 15 mins, missed junction by one - got it sorted.  Just Sods Law that we met busy commuter traffic at the wrong time.
We went to Peggy's Cove (S of Halifax), then got to Mahoney Bay, where the Canadian Legion gave us a parking place for the night.



Day 1 - Next day we toured it and had a delightful cup of tea in a tea blending shop.  A nice place.  Then we got to Lunenburg where the "Bluenose ll" schooner was based.
Lunenburg was very old and pleasant, with many nice gallery's.
Went across Nova Scotia via Kejimkujik National Park and Bear River (competes with Avon bore as fastest rising tide in world).
Stopped in harbour at Sandy Cove, along route to Brier Island.

Day 2 - Spotted Whales in the water, causing the ferry to be trapped.  Went back along the spit, visiting some different coves and harbours until we reached the Digby Ferry.  (Met a geordie 'Dave', who moved to Bear River 8yrs ago), we meandered along to Wofville (University town - students double the population) then travelled along the Annapolis valley via Annapolis Royal (first place of Europeans settlement), to get to a small village called "Somerset", (home from home) before travelling north to get to Cape Split where we stopped at the car park overnight.


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 17, 2016)

Enjoy yourselves Stan, look on the bright side you will not pull in for water and meet the likes of us, we still hope to meet you both again one dayView attachment 47507


----------



## Geraldine (Oct 17, 2016)

Weather looks bright but cold wind. Safe journey, watch out for those 5 lane highways


----------



## Stanski (Oct 17, 2016)

tezza33 said:


> Enjoy yourselves Stan, look on the bright side you will not pull in for water and meet the likes of us, we still hope to meet you both again one dayView attachment 47507



That meeting is etched in my mind, quite bizarre chance of fate.
Hope you enjoyed your travels down south - what are you planning this year?
Also have fun, and yes we will get to meet again, Spain perhaps!
Warm Regards


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 17, 2016)

Planning France, Spain and Portugal for a few Months as soon as hospital appointments allow but hopefully before Xmas, then the same again in the Spring, it was a chance meeting, if the water hadn't been slow filling I would have just waved as we passed each other


----------



## Stanski (Oct 22, 2016)

*CANADA -Days 4 to 8 + photos*

Day 4
Travelled from the Annapolis Valley area (history of brits kicking out Arcadians worth reading), towards Cape Breton, along highway 104, stopping at Walmart in Antigonish for the night.  A blustery day but through very scenic farmland and waterside frontages.

Trying to upload photos not working here very well.

Day 5
Got across the Conso Causeway (built using 10 million tons of rock) into Cape Breton Island just as the rainstorm weakened -phew.  Turned left onto route 19, to go clockwise round the peninsula and explore the coast.
The road was reasonable and soon we had sight of Mabou, a small town which sits at the top of the river head.  A few small museums were passed as they all had "closed for season" signs showing.
On to the Glengoran Distillery, where a short 30 min tour culminated in a taste of the only single malt whisky produced in Canada.  They were not keen to have us stay in the car park so we moved on along the coast to Margaret Harbour where a windy night on the coast was experienced.  Cold also as temp dropped to 4 degrees.

Day 6
We were just shy of the town Cheticamp (French speaking) the start of the Natinal park which has most of the Cabot Trail through and around it. (Cabot was the Frenchman who was first European to step on the soil and brought settlers), the park administration was in a wonderful location which set the scene for what was to follow.
As we got through the gates onto the first hill the colours of the leaves were good, then over the crest, then the postcard moment - suitably ruined by roadworks, but just as jaw dropping.
Off we scuttled at a steady pace along a winding coast road along to the first lookout stopping place.
Superb.

Pictures to follow - see attachments hopefully

Then a trek of a few (3) hrs over the terrain where moose coyote and pheasants live to a boardwalk that led us out to a headland that viewed the road that we had just driven from a height of about 455metres that again shone on the trees and water.

A few more walks of odd 20 to 40 mins were taken to see more of the park sights as well as loads of photo lookouts on the road.

We moved on and up to Pleasant Bay where a night by the Whale Interpretation Centre was taken.  Not too good a night as the worst wind was experienced - apparently worst for years in area.

Day 7
Onwards to find the Whale museum shut ( most things shut on Thanksgiving - 10 Oct ), so a deliberate journey off the Cabot Trail north to Bay St Lawrence with some extra detours thrown in to see harbours and coastline brought us back to the main trail road to carry on round the top and begin the stretch south.  We stopped at Wreck Cove, after touring Dingwall and White Point, also Neil's Harbour on the way.
A pleasant night by the sea was taken and the journey continued.

We have managed to break two cereal bowls and lose the cover off the waste pipe, other than dirt and dust the RV has held together.  News of the expenses will come later.

Now some shuteye before the next sojourn.


Just had breakfast in ferry terminal, a lot of rain during the night, bleak outside but improving.


----------



## Stanski (Oct 31, 2016)

*Canada - The Final Countdown with RV returned.*

DONE IT -18 Days around Canada in RV.
We have just got into the house we will stay at in Toronto, after handing the RV back this morning.  Back in Blighty Monday am.

The last week has gone so quickly, with keeping an eye on the schedule also the weather we still managed to exceed our booked journey of 3400 kilometres by 984. At a cost of £300approx.

The weather worsened due to hurricane for a few days and the last two days were mainly driving lengthy hours to ensure we got the RV back in time, so tiredness has set in as we relax.  We experienced snow, high winds, a mini heat wave as well as freezing mornings in the last week - a mixture certainly.

We managed to see most of what the East states had to offer, with some interesting aspects found that were not expected which makes Motorhoming journeys so much more pleasing.

Now to analyse our journey and sort which photos to show.


----------



## sasquatch (Nov 1, 2016)

You can overnight on Walmart car parks unlike here where Walmart aka ASDA do not permit it-perhaps head office should have a word. If you get over to Prince Edward Island Orwell Corner also permit it.


----------

